# 47 gallons, planted tank



## Alex CC (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi! I promised that I'll come back to present my tanks .
So&#8230; one of my tanks has 47 gallons, populated with a mix of fish species and also few amano shrimps.

Fauna:
AngelFish (Pterophyllum scalare) x3,
Gouramis (Trichogaster trichopterus) x2,
Siamese Algae Eater (SAE - Crossocheilus siamensis) x4,
Ancistrus (Ancistrus cirrhosus) x1,
Amano shrimps (Caridina multidentata) x5.
Pomacea (Pomacea haustrum) x2
Neritina zebra (Neritina natalensis) x2

Plants:
Microsorum pteropus,
Heteranthera zosterifolia,
Rotala rotundifolia.
Anubias barteri.

Equipments:
Aquatlantis aquarium - dimensions: W100xD41xH50cm (39.5x16.25x19.75")
Lighting: 2x 39w T5 (TLD 840)
External filter - JBL CristalProfi e901
CO2 system - ProFlora 201u + adapt 500g CO2 bottle.

Deco:
Red wood
Aquarium sand

If you want to know more , please feel free to ask anything.
I've attached a pic, but I think it better shows the video below.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely setup. Really beautiful wood and plants.


----------



## Alex CC (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank's a lot!

This setup is done 3 weeks ago, but the plants are reused from another setup that had about a year.
Here I come to you with a picture of the setup at one week distance.
The wood is darker now and I'm thinking to cover it with some moss. 
I also need to trim the rotala to make it bushy.
Please let me know your feedback!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice! Seeing the difference makes me want to learn all I can about co2. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

